# Car won't stay running



## SentraR2308 (Mar 11, 2016)

I bought a 2003 Nissan Sentra R spec V that had been sitting in the same spot for four years, and hasn't been ran since except for recently. Put a jumper box on the battery, and fired the engine. The car dies as soon as you let off the clutch, and if you hit the gas it dies. I noticed that there are two hoses on the fire wall, one is disconnected and the other is completely gone. I can't seem to find where they would go. Any advice on the placement of the hoses? Also, does my no start condition sound like it could be MAF related? I'm leaning towards that, or some kind of vacuum leak.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

can you pull any codes? hoses going to firewall, all I can think of the heater hoses... I have a 02 Spec-V, I can take a look.. big hoses or small?? where on the firewall etc


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

And the 4 year old gas doesn't come to mind immediately as being a possible cause? Really?


----------



## SentraR2308 (Mar 11, 2016)

I never said it wasnt? And it's not just going to shut off like that. It would run really shitty, then die. The fact that it doesn't stay running at all, and there's no reaction when the gas is pressed leads me to believe it's not just the gas. Obviously the gas is bad. The fact that you had to point that out in the first place is pretty funny. I mean that should be a given if you knew the first thing about cars. So yeah, really buddy.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

SentraR2308 said:


> I never said it wasnt? And it's not just going to shut off like that. It would run really shitty, then die. The fact that it doesn't stay running at all, and there's no reaction when the gas is pressed leads me to believe it's not just the gas. Obviously the gas is bad. The fact that you had to point that out in the first place is pretty funny. I mean that should be a given if you knew the first thing about cars. So yeah, really buddy.


Well, when you get rid of that old gas and everything starts running fine...I'll STILL be laughing AT you...not with you.


----------



## SentraR2308 (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, I can guarantee you that's not what's wrong with it. So laugh it up. It's obviously a contributing factor. But the car had problems when it was parked. So I thank you greatly for your input captain obvious.


----------



## SentraR2308 (Mar 11, 2016)

SPEEDO said:


> can you pull any codes? hoses going to firewall, all I can think of the heater hoses... I have a 02 Spec-V, I can take a look.. big hoses or small?? where on the firewall etc


To answer you, I'll have to let you know once I check.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SentraR2308 said:


> I bought a 2003 Nissan Sentra R spec V that had been sitting in the same spot for four years, and hasn't been ran since except for recently. Put a jumper box on the battery, and fired the engine. The car dies as soon as you let off the clutch, and if you hit the gas it dies. I noticed that there are two hoses on the fire wall, one is disconnected and the other is completely gone. I can't seem to find where they would go. Any advice on the placement of the hoses? Also, does my no start condition sound like it could be MAF related? I'm leaning towards that, or some kind of vacuum leak.


For the placement of hoses, supply some pictures. 

When gasoline sits for a long period of time, like in your case of 4 years, varnish develops and primarily affects the fuel injectors. The injectors will most likely have to be power flushed or totally replaced.


----------



## SentraR2308 (Mar 11, 2016)

Yeah that's what I'm leaning towards. I'm going to try a couple of things (including power flush/replacing) and see if it starts. I would supply pictures but I don't know how.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

SentraR2308 said:


> I would supply pictures but I don't know how.


Subscribe to a photo sharing web site like:

Host UR Images

You can upload your pictures to their web site, then when you post here, enter the URL of your picture from the photo sharing web site.


----------

